# Arsenal Smart Camera Assistant for Canon



## Hootie (Nov 21, 2018)

Does anyone have experience using this gadget Arsenal Smart Camera Assistant? My issue is that I "pre-ordered" one for a birthday gift. The pre-order was placed in September with a October delivery date. It's now late November and nothing from Arsenal about my order. I've emailed twice and the response is "Thank you for taking the time to contact us. Due to heavy support ticket volume, response times may be delayed. Arsenal typically replies in a few days and we are committed to responding to every inquiry received. We appreciate your patience". I've received the same message on phone calls to the number provided. Now I believe it's a scam but I need to confirm. They did take my money. Thanks for any help or guidance I can get.


----------



## eyeheartny (Nov 21, 2018)

That sucks. I emailed with the founder about support for the EOS R, and unfortunately he has no plans currently to support it. As lame as this is, if you're ready to give up, contact the credit card used for the purchase and let them know. Chances are good they'll take care of you.


----------

